# road bike /racer 21 - 22 inch frame



## singer (3 Apr 2009)

hi all just joined and looking to buya second hand bike road bike for abut 100 pound mark i know i wont get a top bike , i just need to know if i can get back into racing 

im in lanarkshire 

thanks 
singer


----------

